# Ratings of newly released games!



## Lord Graga (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey all!

There has been a sh*tload lots of games this week, and I don't wan't to download them all to test them!

So I wonder what you guys would think about turning all new's about releases into poll's where you could rate the games!


----------



## Koekie (Mar 30, 2003)

Like the idea!

instead of a "comments" link under the game, make a rating-poll (1 to 10) where you can also post comments.

please do this!


----------



## FlashAdv (Mar 30, 2003)

B)  B)  B) realy nice idea there koekie


----------



## melody (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know if this will help you Lord Graga (just love your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but here are my ratings : 

First of all i don't understand japanese, so these roms will not be rated.

Rating :

[5] - awesome
[4] - great
[3] - good
[2] - average
[1] - crap

03/29/2003 EUR Santa Claus Saves the Earth © Telegames  EURASIA                            [2]
03/29/2003 EUR Super Monkey Ball Jr © Thq *Multi 5* PATIENCE                                  [4] 
03/28/2003 USA Driver 2 Advance © Atari  RDG  				               [4]
03/28/2003 USA Ed, Edd 'n Eddy: Jawbreakers! © Bam! Entertainment  EURASIA              [1]
03/28/2003 JAP Shin Megami Tensei © Atlus  POLLA                                                    [-]
03/28/2003 EUR Quiere ser Millionario? © ZOO Digital *Spanish* STICKERS                      [2]  
03/27/2003 EUR Jimmy Neutron vs. Jimmy Negatron © Thq *German* MUGS                    [3]  
03/27/2003 JAP Dragon Quest Monsters Caravan Heart © Enix  POLLA                            [-]  
03/27/2003 JAP Inukko Club Fukumaru no Bouken © Jorudan  POLLA                               [-] 
03/27/2003 JAP Shimura Ken no Bakatonosama © TDK  POLLA                                       [-]  
03/26/2003 EUR Super Puzzle Fighter II © Capcom  MUGS                                            [4]  
03/26/2003 USA Superman: Countdown to Apokolips © Infogrames / Atari  EURASIA         [1]
03/25/2003 EUR Gremlins: Stripe vs Gizmo © Wanadoo *Multi 5* *Dupe*  INDEPENDENT    [3]  
03/25/2003 EUR Castleween © Wanadoo / Magic Pockets *Multi 5*  EURASIA                  [3]  
03/24/2003 JAP Sister Princess Re Pure © Marvelous Entertainment  POLLA                      [-]
03/24/2003 USA Ultimate Brain Games © Telegames  EURASIA                                       [4]
03/24/2003 JAP Battle Network Rockman EXE 3 Black © Capcom *Retail* *Dupe* CEZAR   [-]  
03/23/2003 EUR Animal Snap: Rescue Them 2 By 2 © Ignition *Resized*  INDEPENDENT     [1]

And no "i don't agree" 's, please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  'cause these are my personal reactions on the games.

Take care !

/ melody


----------



## JeX- (Mar 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Lord Graga @ Mar 30 2003 said:


> So I wonder what you guys would think about turning all new's about releases into poll's where you could rate the games!


hey! Not bad! ----Good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, i think that would be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially when theres days where a bundle of roms released are
together.

The rating could go as: 

5) Excellent  (A must get!)

4) Good 

3) OK 

2) Rubbish

1) Terrible (Not worth it!) 






-T J


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 12, 2003)

Cheers!
I would love to stop downloading all games I think that are good from the screenshots and then they are rubbish. (Download from Irc)


----------



## neocat (Apr 12, 2003)

What's the problem in getting them all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You get a nice collection


----------



## Light (Apr 12, 2003)

and the newest rom
DareDevil [ ZERO!!!! 0!! ]
sucks like hell..


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 12, 2003)

We spoke on this earlier. What I'm trying to pull off now is getting the GBATemp Magazine in a more active position, since we have reviewers already (though most of us seem to be slacking...)

I don't have a lot of time to play and review games anymore... shame.

In any case, now that the demand is up, I'll speak to the guys in charge of the mag and see what can be done regarding reviews... If you're interested, first got check out the reviews section. The policy we have is followed exactly by my reviews (except for MMZ -- still working on screenshots).  The others modify theirs a bit but it still works. If you think you can do that, then stay on the line.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## THE FROZEN (Apr 16, 2003)

i don't know if it's possible, but there should be the option to change your rating
you see, sometimes people views' are changing when they play the game, so they might change their opinion for those games


----------



## benevolent (Apr 16, 2003)

hahaha great idea i need to get other games that i heard are good besides golden sun and yu-gi-oh

thanx!


----------

